
Why open source matters to the IoT market - ashitlerferad
http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/15/why-open-source-matters-to-the-iot-market/
======
whyagaindavid
Is there any term like Localnet of Things (LoT), I would like that rather then
IoT.

